# frumoasa foc



## chinesegirl

What does this phrase mean? As beautifu as fire?
and Pisi is another word for pretty girls?
Thank you!


----------



## Reef Archer

On the degree of comparison scale, frumoasă-foc stands as the absolute, the superlative degree. It has nothing to do with _fire_, it's just a construction that evokes something _extremely something_.

harnic-foc = extremely diligent
iute-foc = extremely fast-moving
frumoasă-foc = extremely beautiful

A possible explanation would be that the word foc (fire) suffered an extension of its sense and came to designate something you can't usually touch - something you can very rarely acquire.

As beautiful as fire = frumoasă ca focul

Pisi is a pet-name between sweethearts, used both for the female and the male partner.
It evokes the calling of a cat sound, but I suspect it became something sweat between lovers because it just sounds silly 

Te iubesc, Pisi! - Love you, Sweetheart!
Și eu te iubesc, Pisi! - Love you too, Sweetheart!


----------



## farscape

Frumoasă foc -> (about a woman) very pretty
Pusi: term of endearment derived from pisică (cat) which can be translated as Pussy(cat). There's a thread on this subject (Romanian terms of endearment) on this forum if you're looking for more of the same.

Later,


----------



## chinesegirl

Reef archer si farscape, mersi mult pentru ajutor!!


----------

